# A different side of me



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2015)

Most of you know me as Jon from Japanese Knife Imports, but i found these photos from a time before. Allow me to introduce the Jon before Japanese Knife Imports:

Dont laugh too hard 






















The beginning of my addiction, and the last time non-japanese knives were a part of my kit (except for a few customs)


----------



## gic (Mar 3, 2015)

So what knives are they??


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2015)

gic said:


> So what knives are they??



the three on the left are masamoto tsukiji blue #2 knives... engraved with the name of the restaurant i had been working at in Japan

top row includes: a small deba from my chef in Japan, forschner scimitar, blazen sg2 gyuto, forschner chefs knife, mac bread knife, masamoto sohonten carbon gyuto (also from my chef in japan)

Bottom row includes: hiromoto as 210mm petty/sujihiki, mac santoku, sanetsu zdp-189 santoku, forschner curved boning knife, tojiro dp honesuki, hiromoto AS 120mm petty, forschner paring knife 3-pack

This was a LONG time ago.


----------



## Matus (Mar 3, 2015)

Cool photos - you seemed to have fun  The question is - what was the decisive point to change your career? How did it start?

Do you still have/use any of those knives?


----------



## Adrian (Mar 3, 2015)

As a matter of interest, do you prefer to work with Japanese or Western style handles? I saw someone question this today on some forum (maybe here). I use both and hardly notice most of the time but for some jobs I have a definite preference.


----------



## Mrmnms (Mar 3, 2015)

You look like a pretty happy guy there. Still do Jon. You must be doing something right.


----------



## XooMG (Mar 3, 2015)

When I saw the title I was a little worried Jon was going to start posting belfies.


----------



## jphy (Mar 3, 2015)

At least your smiling!


----------



## TheDispossessed (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll admit i was hoping for something really off-kilter, like photos of an old glam rock band or something, maybe your knitting projects or a link to some new age synth albums...


----------



## ramenlegend (Mar 3, 2015)

Great post, someday I shall find a way to get a kitchen job in Japan :biggrin:.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2015)

Adrian said:


> As a matter of interest, do you prefer to work with Japanese or Western style handles? I saw someone question this today on some forum (maybe here). I use both and hardly notice most of the time but for some jobs I have a definite preference.



japanese style handles.... i still own some western handled knives, but they rarely get used


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 3, 2015)

Love the old Forschners!!! :cool2:


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2015)

ramenlegend said:


> Great post, someday I shall find a way to get a kitchen job in Japan :biggrin:.



i think all of these pictures are from when i was in LA


----------



## daveb (Mar 3, 2015)

From the title I was hoping for a Soup Nazi/MMA hybrid on customer relations.

YOU want that MOUNTED??? NO STONE FOR YOU! :cool2:


----------



## JBroida (Mar 3, 2015)

here's one from when i was in japan






not the best picture, but this was when some family friends came to eat (the couple on the right)


----------



## petefromNY (Mar 3, 2015)

can i just say you have lived my dream lol


----------



## SatoShin (Mar 4, 2015)

Where in Japan did you work?


----------



## Anton (Mar 4, 2015)

seems like the same Jewish kid to me


----------



## EdipisReks (Mar 4, 2015)

These are great, Jon. 

I wish I had photos of when I was a classical clarinetist. I have some tapes, somewhere...


----------



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2015)

SatoShin said:


> Where in Japan did you work?



i worked at a small kaiseki restaurant in Yamagata


----------



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2015)

EdipisReks said:


> These are great, Jon.
> 
> I wish I had photos of when I was a classical clarinetist. I have some tapes, somewhere...



i just randomly found a bunch of really old photos, ergo the post. Who knows, maybe you will stumble upon some yourself.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 4, 2015)

TheDispossessed said:


> I'll admit i was hoping for something really off-kilter, like photos of an old glam rock band or something, maybe your knitting projects or a link to some new age synth albums...



i found some from my early college days, but i have too much pride/shame to post those 

... or not


----------



## melbournites (Mar 4, 2015)

Jon,

Nothing beats your recent Halloween selfie. 

Perfect ploy to hide knife obsession from the Mrs .... open a knife shop.


----------

